
Is China intentioning pushing up the Yen to destroy Japan’s economy? - jamesbritt
http://tavivootuniverse.wordpress.com/2010/09/12/seeking-alpha-is-china-intentioning-pushing-up-the-yen-to-destroy-japans-economy/
======
chaostheory
original source: [http://seekingalpha.com/article/224681-japan-declines-
chines...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/224681-japan-declines-chinese-
capital-inflows-these-imbalances-are-not-new)

------
jrockway
Wouldn't the headline read more easily if it was, "Is China intending to push
up the Yen to destroy Japan's economy?"

~~~
vorg
...or maybe "Is the US trying to force the Chinese to float the RMB using
Japan as a proxy because, unlike the Japanese, the US themselves can't afford
to buy the RMB."

